# Toronto IBS Self Help Group



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

We are temporarily not holding meetings until we locate a new facilitator.If you are interested in becoming a facilitator for the Toronto group, please contact me.Jeffibs###ibsgroup.org


----------

